
BitTorrent seed farmer found guilty, faces 10 years in jail - prakash
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080629-jury-convicts-elitetorrents-admin-with-mpaa-help.html
======
Hexstream
"McCausland also ended up serving five months in prison before going on
probation, part of which involved an odd request from his probation officer to
_start using Windows (instead of Linux)_ so that monitoring software could be
installed on the machine."

This is dehumanizing treatment!

~~~
astine
Worse than the prison term, that's for sure!

Well, no, but I'll bet that software eats up half his CPU and bandwidth. I'd
like to see him hold down a job with that kind of restriction.

------
helveticaman
I hope he doesn't get raped.

On that note, how high is the risk of getting raped in prison? I've seen the
data on <http://www.spr.org/>.

Are there findings that refute or confirm that data?

------
pavelludiq
American people scare me, they are crazy.

~~~
Zev
Please tell me you don't judge an entire country with a population of > 300
million based on the actions of a few that get media attention? Cause that
thought scares me more then anything the MPAA can try and do.

~~~
pavelludiq
this is a little of topic, but its not just that. I know a lot of stuff about
American history, i also know people that have lived in different parts of the
country. I could write an entire essay about stuff that i don't find normal in
American culture, but you can do that with almost any country. There are stuff
in America thats just weird.(i mean weird not from my point of view, i mean
weird in any point of view, i think the "most powerful nation in the world"
thing has gone to your heads, power corrupts.)

------
fallentimes
Someone should have plead guilty... It will be interesting to see what happens
to the Pirate Bay guys.

~~~
rms
The Pirate bay will never be defeated.

~~~
Zev
What makes them infallible? They're human. Maybe one of them gets sick and has
to stop working. Or maybe they get bored. Or Sweden/EU's laws change.

Maybe the companies that make up the RIAA or MPAA will change policies and
offer a better alternative. Perhaps a better alternative will come around? Who
knows what the future holds. "never" is a strong word to use. Especially
concerning technology.

~~~
rms
The hydra is infallible. If the Pirate Bay were to collapse (may they reign
forever), a dozen new sites would spring up to replace it.

